# Eheim 2076 (Pro 3e) review



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm actually in the market for a new filter for a new setup so thanks for posting that detailed review. I was actually thinking of going with a basic 2217, but did think about spending more for something like the Pro3 with all the bells and whistles. If you don't mind me asking what was you major reason for choosing this and why did you replace the XP3?


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Cards,

Well, I inherited all of my equipment when I bought the Osaka setup used. I like to plan solutions and the details, so spending a little more to get some fine points right (my version of right of course) is worth it to me when I have the budget. Is part of the fun. Maintenance is a chore that I actually like to do, but the little "could be better" things annoyed me a bit, like the small leakage when disconnecting the tubes from the fiilter and the snaking of the power cord. Neither is a big deal, just were little things that I would improve upon.

The XP3 was just a little noisy. Its in my study and I work from home a couple days each week, so I'm in there a lot, whcih is why the tank is there, and the little bit of noise was just enough that I wanted to reduce it. Wasn't bad, just something I wanted to improve. So I started looking for a quiter filter, then decided that if I was going to do that, what other improvements would I want. Settled on the 2076 as the right size/flow/features for an upgrade and patiently waited for a great deal. 

Was not an effectiveness decision, the XP3 worked great, was easy to maintain.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I here ya. You sound a little like me. I know those little things can make a difference when your doing something long term over and over. I have mostly eheim classics so I know what you talking about with water and the power cords, etc. Anyway you've given me something to thing about so thanks again.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

The non "e" version costs slightly more than $200.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

The fundamentals of the 3s seem to be evolutionary improvements over the 2s. I don't have a 2, but after researching them and comparing, the 3s seem like a very good design. I don't see any weakness in terms of functionality or precision/ease of use of all the features. The 3 is a very good design.

If a non-"e" is that reasonably priced then it is a lot of filter for the money - until you spend for the inflow/outflow accessory kit.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

> If a non-"e" is that reasonably priced then it is a lot of filter for the money - until you spend for the inflow/outflow accessory kit.


Tell me about it. I've spent more than $80 on 4 kits thanks to Eheim's wonderful green pipes!


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

My 2080 came with the installation kits, 2 intake and 1 output. Maybe I got lucky? Hehehe


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe you did S&K. The 2080 is the most expensive of the line. Maybe you get them at that pricepoint. I noticed that some of the 3s come with media. That's a big expense as well, especially if planning on using Eheim media. Maybe the 3e just doesn't get all of the freebies.

So far the 3e has been a champ. For Rena users, think all the things you love about XPs with just a little more refinement and generally increased filter capacity and flow.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, the media is expensive also, especially the Substrat Pro. I found a good deal on enough Substrat Pro to fill one media tray, Seachem Pond Matrix in the second media tray, and Ehfimech in the bottom tray.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I have to say that I don't know how you could use any more flow than this filter provides in an 84G tank, which is the same footprint as a 75, 90, or 110g tank. At full force every plant is bowing in the current, fish go tumbling... there is no place to angle the return that doesn't wreak havoc in a heavily planted tank.

Using supplemental powerheads with less filter flow would seem a better way to ensure adequate turnover in a planted tank than over filtration to me. 

No question that the 2076 has a lot more flow than the XP3 did and is doing so against much larger volume of media. One note for XP users who think they need more flow to consider...try replacing the Rena foam pads that are typically placed in the bottom basket with a thinner, coarse pre-filter pad and a media like efhimech or the other ceramic cylinder products. Wondering now if the resistance of the foam pads was higher than pre-filter and ehfimech. 

The 2076 pump may have a higher rating than the xp3, but I suspect there is less resistance in the thin, coarse pre-filter, ehfimech/matrix/substratpro media stack as well. Flow is really strong!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Bringing up an old thread here, but do you think reducing the flow via quick disconnect ball valves would work? Basically I'll have these plumbed into a 16mm to 13mm reducer then into some extra quick disconnects from my classic 2213, and up to a lily pipe. 

I'm getting a 2076 from NJAquaBarren soon and was hoping this single filter could replace my classic 2213, ecco 2232, koralia 425gph and koralia 240gph in the tank. Yes, 4 things, so much flow!! haha

Looks like it'll do the job but I don't want to over do it flow wise.

Any thoughts?


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

The 2076 has an electronic push button flow adjust 

See page 2

http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/broschueren_/Flyer_2076_2078_GB.pdf


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

The 2076 let's you set flow rate do by changing pump speed electronically. No need to fiddle with plumbing. 

Also, the 12-hour bio function let's you set the low and high rates that it alternates between.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

oh man, it just gets better and better!


----------



## mrsamuel (Jul 12, 2011)

Old thread I know. However in case anyone is using this thread for buying comparison - all Eheim Pro 3 as well as the small Pro 3e (that's models 2071/2073/2075 and 2074) now come with all the media and the upgraded installation kits.

The larger Pro 3e (models 2076/2078) come with the installation kits but no media. For now...


----------



## chevyguy86 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry, old post, but I am currently selling my Fluval 405 and 404 in my 90g I find them to be a bit on the noisy side, and was hoping to replace 2 filters with 1 power consumption etc etc..., and was looking to purchase a techie canister filter, and wondering if anyone has had any luck with the Pro3 Software running on a Mac? I am looking at buying the 2076


----------

